# All Slavic languages: Gay



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

I am interested to know how one would say this in a respectful and neutral manner, and also which words to avoid that cause offense.


In Czech i know of the following derogatory words:

*teplouš , bukvice*

Both of these are nouns, and are roughly equivalent to the American English "fag".  As far as I know,  "homosexuální" is a neutral adjective.  My understanding is that "teplý" is familiar but not usually derogatory.


----------



## ilocas2

Hi

in Czech:

*neutral terms*
gay - pronounced like in English
homosexuál

*derogatory terms*
homouš
teplouš
buzerant
buzna
buzík
bukvice
homokláda

*less common derogatory terms*
homoděj
teplotechna
teplomet
spermohlt
řiťopich
mrdkožrout
kuřbambulák
kuřbuřt
hulibrk

*adjective*
homosexuální
gay

*derogatory adjectives*
teplý
čtyřprocentní
přihřátý

buzerantský
teploušský


----------



## NotNow

In Polish we say _gej_, and, I'm fairly sure, in Czech they say _gay_.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian:
Neutral nouns: хомосексуалист, гей.
Offensive/slang nouns: педераст, педал, хомо, обратен, лява резба, заден ход and (probably) others.
The adjective "хомосексуален" is neutral, I can't think of offensive/slang ones except "педалски" and very rarely "гейски".


----------



## DenisBiH

Bosnian:

literary/neutral: homoseksualac
slang/vulgar: peder, derpe, peško, homić


----------



## Orlin

A nemate li nešto slično engleskom "gay", Denise?


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> A nemate li nešto slično engleskom "gay", Denise?




Mislim da mlađi koriste žargonski "gej", ali čini mi se da (barem u bosanskom) nije toliko uobičajeno. Vidio sam i kombinaciju "gejpeder" jednom na nekom forumu. Peder je glavna riječ čak i u svakodnevnom govoru, i varijante (pederčina, pederčić), s tim što peder ima i neka druga prenesena značenja (žarg. pizda, slabić itd)


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> peder ima i neka druga prenesena značenja (žarg. pizda, slabić itd)


 
To se odnosi i na bugarski "педераст". Ovo je jedna od omiljenih reči naših sportskih navijača - oni često viču "Съдията - педераст!".


----------



## DenisBiH

Ah yes, there's also the expression _topli brat_ lit. "warm brother".


----------



## phosphore

In Serbia "homoseksualac" is too literal, so "gej" is neutral, at least in my generation.


----------



## Orlin

phosphore said:


> In Serbia "homoseksualac" is too literal, so "gej" is neutral, at least in my generation.


 
Meni se čini da u našim jezicima "хомосексуалист/homoseksualac" zvuči tako "književno" ili "naučno" jer je "preduga" reč i iz ovog razloga se mnogo kraći internacionalizam "гей/gej" preferira.


----------



## DenisBiH

Hm, sad ste me vas dvojica malo zamislili. Pretraga za "gej site:.ba" daje podosta rezultata, no meni riječ ipak ne zvuči odomaćeno. Može biti da je moj lični utisak, ipak. Možda Majalj ili neko drugi iz BiH ima drugačije viđenje?


----------



## phosphore

Pa da li bi za nekoga rekao "on je gej" ili "on je homoseksualac"? Meni "homoseksualac" zvuči kao da je u nekoj stranci.


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

neutral: gay/gej, homosexuál
slang/derogatory: teplý, teploš, buzerant, buzík, buzna, homoš
neutral adjectives: homosexuálny, gay, gejovský
slang/derogatory adjectives: teplý, teplošský, buzerantský, prihriaty


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Pa da li bi za nekoga rekao "on je gej" ili "on je homoseksualac"? Meni "homoseksualac" zvuči kao da je u nekoj stranci.




Bilo bi zavisno od toga ko je sugovornik, i mogu zamisliti i "On je homoseksualac" i "On je peder". 

Nego, po HJP gej je indeklinabilno. Jel' ista situacija u srpskom?


----------



## Duya

Pa nije se riječ još etablirala, ali definitivno sam na TV u više navrata čuo "gejevi". Ne vjerujem da može opstati kao indeklinabilna, jer kako ćeš reći "dva gej" nego "dva geja"? "Dvije gej osobe" je rogobatno, a i "gej" je valjda pridjev u toj rečenici.


----------



## Majalj

DenisBiH said:


> Hm, sad ste me vas dvojica malo zamislili. Pretraga za "gej site:.ba" daje podosta rezultata, no meni riječ ipak ne zvuči odomaćeno. Može biti da je moj lični utisak, ipak. Možda Majalj ili neko drugi iz BiH ima drugačije viđenje?


 
I do.  The first word that comes to my mind is gay (pronounced as in English), and then "homoseksualac". And it goes both for women and men. 

As for derogatory terms, I strongly believe that Bosnian is a champion in the number of such words (shares the first place with Croatian and Serbian).  And I certainly am not proud of that attitude.


----------



## vianie

In Slovak, there is also a liberal adjective *dúhový* - in the colours of the rainbow.


----------



## marco_2

NotNow said:


> In Polish we say _gej_, and, I'm fairly sure, in Czech they say _gay_.


 
In Polish the neutral terms are *gej  *or *homoseksualista*, in the past *pederasta *was a neutral term, now it's not used so often. And the most popular offensive words are: *pedał, pedzio, cwel, ciota; *sometimes people say jokingly *homo-niewiadomo.*


----------



## robin74

marco_2 said:


> in the past *pederasta *was a neutral term


It is not and was not a neutral term.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

marco_2 said:


> cwel,



Is this pronounced and or related at all to german schwul? 
Thanks to everyone for all the response


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> In Slovak, there is also a liberal adjective *dúhový* - in the colours of the rainbow.


"Dúhový" means just "rainbow-like", "prismatic". By the way, links to videos are prohibited.


----------



## vianie

lior neith said:


> "Dúhový" means just "rainbow-like", "prismatic". By the way, links to videos are prohibited.



I think, the close translation is out of the meaning.
To the second sentence - I didn´t heed if there were any videos and after all, the link was not at all about to be a prop.


----------



## marco_2

robin74 said:


> It is not and was not a neutral term.


 
I agree it is not now, but if you look up in the dictionaries from the 1970s and earlier, you will found: "*pederasta *(z greckiego) - homoseksualista";
*"pederastia *(gr.) -forma homoseksualizmu występująca u mężczyzn" without any comments that the word is derogatory or offensive.


----------



## marco_2

Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> Is this pronounced and or related at all to german schwul?
> Thanks to everyone for all the response


 
Some our philologists refer the word "cwel" to German "Schwul", other to "Schwelle" (a sleeper / a tie supporting a railway track). Originally the word was used only by criminals and described a man molested by his fellow prisoners. And the pronunciation is /tsfel/.


----------



## Diaspora

The only female version I know is lezbejka, is there any other name? Are there slang terms for bisexual like in English fence sitter?

Peder comes from Greek and it refers to ancient Greece where it was common for older married men of high status to have a young man as a concubine. With the rise of Christianity in the Balkans that tradition died out and become derogatory. Interestingly enough there is a traditon in Orthodox churches of Adelphopoiesis-"brother making" a de facto homosexual marriage, though the church is very upset when it is refered to as such.


----------



## marco_2

Diaspora said:


> The only female version I know is lezbejka, is there any other name? Are there slang terms for bisexual like in English fence sitter?


 
In Polish the neutral version is *lesbijka*, the derogatory terms I met are *lesba *or* lesbija, *I also found the word *słoik* (a jar) - I don't know why so.


----------



## Orlin

Diaspora said:


> The only female version I know is lezbejka, is there any other name? Are there slang terms for bisexual like in English fence sitter?


 
The standard Bulgarian word is лесбийка and hardly any colloquial/slang words exist (the only I can think of is лесби, but it's very rare).


----------



## DenisBiH

Apart from the neutral lezbejka (Croatian and standard Bosnian lezbijka), I know of BCS lezbača and lezba, which are vulgar/slang (at least lezbača is very vulgar). 

I've also jokingly used "lizi-bizi" at times, which I believe doesn't otherwise exist, but people generally understand it. Still, if you hear it used, you know where you heard it first.


----------



## Sibirjack

In Russian we call a *woman/lesbian - лесбиянка*, and maybe only children can call it *"розовая"* [rozovaya]/*pink*, as opposite to a '*blue"/"голубой*" [goluboj] for homosexual. "Голубой" is almost literature word and used very often everywere, not taboo and sounds beter than "gay"/"гей". Men usually never say this word among each other when are talking, because usually homosexuals call themselves like that. The word *"pederast"* sounds too difficult and bookish for us, so if we say it, we prononce [pidaras]. People (especially men) usually say *"пидар" for "peder"* when they want to insult somebody. So there is a joke: "In Russia there are much more "pidars", than homosexuals. So the word "pidar" is used often just to any man, doesn't matter whether he is gay or not (as "сука" [suka] for "bitch"). Also there is an affectionate diminutive variant (if it's possible to call it like that?) of "homosexual" - *"гомик " [gomik*] or "*гомосек*" [gomos'ek] (very common in teenagers' speech). And there is a collective word "*гомосятина*" [gomos'atina]. Archaic word such as "*мужеложец" *[muzhelozhec] - "sodomite" isn't used now.


----------



## Paleface

Like Serbian and Bosnian

gej (m, f) - informal polite
homoseksualac/ka (m/f) - formal polite
lezbijka - formal neutral, female only

Maybe homić? - Don't think it's actually derogatory though there is a funny side to it.



Diaspora said:


> The only female version I know is lezbejka, is there any other name? Are there slang terms for bisexual like in English fence sitter?
> .


usually _lezba_ (f)

Also _dvocjevka_ (m and f) (lit. double-barreled gun) and _bipsić_ (m and f)(from bisexual, also the local name for the &quot;_The Biskitts_&quot; cartoon)


----------

